# puppy cut



## Harleytoo (Feb 27, 2014)

Harley is "blowing coat". I tried to keep up with the mats, but finally gave up. Poor guy ended up with stress diarrhea at the groomers. This is the first time that has happened. But also the first major haircut. I am not sure if I like his haircut, but no mats and it will grow, fast I hope lol. I am going to have to buy him a sweater. 
Hopefully the pictures come out correctly, before and after.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Awww..He looks wonderful!! The groomer did a nice job!! Hope he gets over the stress of it all..poor little boy.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I think he looks great!


----------



## Cody010414 (Mar 23, 2014)

Harley looks adorable!


----------



## Harleytoo (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you all. I did take pictures in of puppy cuts that I liked, so I think that helped. Plus when we were discussing how long to leave his hair, she pulled out all of the different trimmer heads, explained how to determine how much hair it would leave. Then left it up to me to pick the one I wanted. I really appreciated that info. His head is a tad short, but it blends well with the rest of his cut. I fixed him some rice and chicken and he seems to be feeling much better. I am sure that he was stressed with all the grooming he went through. At least he won't have to go through that again for quite awhile. Too bad he had to blow coat at the end of summer instead of the beginning. Baths and comb outs are going to be a piece of cake.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Harley looks adorable in his new doo!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Great puppy cut. He looks so good.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Very good job


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

He looks nice. Sometimes I wounder what happens if they lick the shampoe .


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

He looks great! Love the cut.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Great result. Harley has an adorable face and cute ears!


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh I LOVE the cut!! I'm looking for cuts too. 
I am still undecided what to do with Teddy's knot....do I keep it or not? The hair between his eyes, which were shaved in March, are just about to stay down and I'm not sure if I want to continue to fight with it. (using gel, mousse, spray, etc) It's such a pain in the you know where! 

And this probably sounds silly, but I can't figure out what part is his eyebrow and what part is supposed to flow down on each side of his nose!! Is it the hair that is above the corner of his eye go up? 

Is there a thread that shows different puppy cuts? Some of the ones I google image don't even look like Havanese!


----------



## Keanu (Aug 12, 2014)

Love the puppy cut,he looks beautiful


----------



## Harleytoo (Feb 27, 2014)

This is a scissor cut Harley had in July. Once he is done blowing coat I hope to keep his coat like this. I really like this cut. Now I need to learn how to do it myself.


----------



## Harleytoo (Feb 27, 2014)

Betteboop57 I searched puppy cuts in grooming to get ideas to take to the groomer. I also searched Pinterest. There was also an older thread on this site about Sierra bangs. Good luck.


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

Harleytoo said:


> Betteboop57 I searched puppy cuts in grooming to get ideas to take to the groomer. I also searched Pinterest. There was also an older thread on this site about Sierra bangs. Good luck.


Thanks!


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

Harleytoo said:


> This is a scissor cut Harley had in July. Once he is done blowing coat I hope to keep his coat like this. I really like this cut. Now I need to learn how to do it myself.


He's cute!! Not sure Teddy's hair would lay like that though. He's more silky/curly.


----------



## TinkAndUs (Jul 11, 2014)

*Love It*

I love Harley's puppy cut. My 9 month old Tink is also blowing her coat. Puppy to adult. And mats do come along with that. I love her hair long but a puppy cut might be in order. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TinkAndUs (Jul 11, 2014)

betteboop57 said:


> Is there a thread that shows different puppy cuts? Some of the ones I google image don't even look like Havanese!


I know what you mean. We got a Havanese because we love the look. Our groomer just doesn't understand what that look is, so I am letting her hair grow and grow. Such a beautiful girl, but she is a lot of work.


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

Just a quick update...I am LOVING Teddy's puppy cut! It's SO easy to keep up AND even more people stop to ask me what kind of puppy, how old he is, where did I get him...


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

What a little cotton candy fluff ball. Cute.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)




----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Traciab710 (Jan 27, 2015)

He looks great!!! I have been thinking of keeping mine med-long but I really like this puppy cut. I don't know if mine will be curly/wavy so from what I have seen I think the ones with waves looks good in puppy cut. Or do they all have curls/waves? Some pictures look like the longer ones have a straight coat.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Traciab710 said:


> He looks great!!! I have been thinking of keeping mine med-long but I really like this puppy cut. I don't know if mine will be curly/wavy so from what I have seen I think the ones with waves looks good in puppy cut. Or do they all have curls/waves? Some pictures look like the longer ones have a straight coat.


Curly coats are not preferred, but all Havanese SHOULD have a bit of a wave to their coat. (not to say that there aren't some that don't)

"Puppy cut" means different things to MANY different people, including groomers. So you have to be very specific when you talk to your groomer. HOWEVER, there are two things to keep in mind. Not ever coat looks the same in the same cut. The less curly coats will look better a little longer, the more curl, the more sense it makes to keep them fairly short. Also, if you let your dog get matted, the groomer is likely to INSIST on shaving him down. They really have no choice. Mats are very uncomfortable for the dog, and combing out a really matted dog just isn't fair. It's much better to shave the whole mess off and start again.

Many first-time Hav owners don't even realize that they've allowed mats to form close to the skin, so the shave-down comes as a shock, and they often blame the groomer for doing what is best for the dog.

If you have a specific idea of how you want your Hav to look after his hair cut, bring photos and talk to the groomer. If possible, they will probably try to get close to the look you want. HOWEVER, it could be that your dog's specific coat can't EVER look like a certain photo you like, just because of the type of coat. So discuss it with the groomer and make a game-plan between you.

I don't ever leave Kodi alone with a groomer for two reasons. First, I want to keep the experience as stress-free for him as possible. Second, I want to be that to make sure that nothing gets cut that I don't WANT cut. (which, on Kodi, is minimal!  ) But if a groom doesn't come out the way you had pictured it in your mind, especially if you're talking about "puppy cuts", remember&#8230; HAIR GROWS!  You can always fine-tune the next time!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> "Puppy cut" means different things to MANY different people, including groomers.


Tia Karen, my groomer, Mackenzie, agrees with you. She says that "puppy cut" is a generic term that is often misused. She says peoples need to be more specific when they go to the groomers. She also says that the word "grooming" is often misused. She says "grooming" means a haircut, not a bath and blow dry.

My Momi and Popi decided to cut my 7 inch flowing locks short for my vacation in Mexico. I am transitioning from puppy fur to adult fur and they admit they are beginners in maintaining that length of coat. When they took me in for my last grooming three weeks ago, my Popi saw a Shih Tzu that had just been groomed to a 5/8 inch cut. My Popi said, "Mackenzie, I like that cut but I want it longer, about twice as long." Mackenzie said, "okay Popi, I will use an "E" blade which is about one inch." Well the cut turned out great and everyone is happy including me. I like going to the bather and groomer. They give my hugs and kisses and delicious treats. They say, "Lock up the lady doggies, that handsome devil Ricky Ricardo is in the house!" :biggrin1: I belong to a program in California that is called "Splash and Dash." I get unlimited monthly baths and blow dry by professionals for a fixed monthly fee (splashanddashfordogs.com) plus 20% discount on grooming. But while in Mexico, Momi and Popi bathe me "a mano" (by hand).

This morning I played RLH on the beach with the Seagulls and Terns. The only snow here is sand! ound: Oh my dog, what fun! Sand was flying everywhere! BUT, that means a bath and blow dry today to clean me up. With my "short cut" and a handheld hair dryer, it is surprisingly easy for Momi and Popi working together.







Does this picture remind you of my PitaPata picture below?

Momi and Popi say they are going to grow my hair out to full length in about 6 months, after all my adult hair is in, for the more traditional look like mi amigo Kodi.

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Harleytoo (Feb 27, 2014)

*Another puppy cut*

Hi all, we found a new groomer that doesn't cage the dogs. So I took Harley in for a trim. When his hair is long it looks fairly straight, but his under coat is quite curly. The hair on his chest is very wavy and the hair on his head is curly. I was brushing him daily but he was still getting mats on his chest and legs. When we met with the new groomer she suggested cutting him back to about half the length of his coat. I love having him in a long coat and I don't mind grooming him. He is easy to groom as long as he has his frozen baby food, lol. The only thing I don't like is how quickly he gets so dirty and wet. We live in Olympia Washington so getting wet is not avoidable. Anyway,I decided to go back to the puppy cut. She did leave the hair longer around his head, so he looks like he has a big head, but I do like it. He was much happier in a cage free environment.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Harleytoo said:


> Hi all, we found a new groomer that doesn't cage the dogs. So I took Harley in for a trim. When his hair is long it looks fairly straight, but his under coat is quite curly. The hair on his chest is very wavy and the hair on his head is curly. I was brushing him daily but he was still getting mats on his chest and legs. When we met with the new groomer she suggested cutting him back to about half the length of his coat. I love having him in a long coat and I don't mind grooming him. He is easy to groom as long as he has his frozen baby food, lol. The only thing I don't like is how quickly he gets so dirty and wet. We live in Olympia Washington so getting wet is not avoidable. Anyway,I decided to go back to the puppy cut. She did leave the hair longer around his head, so he looks like he has a big head, but I do like it. He was much happier in a cage free environment.


That's ONE of the reasons I won't leave Kodi alone at the groomers&#8230; I don't want him caged. OTOH, I ALSO don't want him running around loose where you never know what might happen with another, unknown dog. So he goes from my hands onto the table, and from the table back into my hands. That's the only way I'd do it.


----------



## Harleytoo (Feb 27, 2014)

Chole and Ricky Ricardo you look adorable.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Harley looks very cute! He has a plush coat like Scout. I know it is hard keeping up with the mats


----------



## Harleytoo (Feb 27, 2014)

krandall said:


> That's ONE of the reasons I won't leave Kodi alone at the groomers&#8230; I don't want him caged. OTOH, I ALSO don't want him running around loose where you never know what might happen with another, unknown dog. So he goes from my hands onto the table, and from the table back into my hands. That's the only way I'd do it.


I was nervous about the other dogs too. I haven't found a place here where I can stay with him. I really need to learn how to trim his hair myself.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> I don't want him caged.


Tia Karen, I don't understand. Why don't you want mi amigo, Kodi, caged at the groomers? I sleep and eat in my crate at home and if I am put in a cage at the groomers, it is no big deal. What could go wrong?

Momi and Popi gave me a bath and blow dry this afternoon with Momi's handheld hair dryer. My second bath while here in Mexico. Total, it took about an hour and the results were pretty dog good, if I say so myself. I get a bath about once a week to keep me soft and "fluffy" looking

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Tia Karen, I don't understand. Why don't you want mi amigo, Kodi, caged at the groomers? I sleep and eat in my crate at home and if I am put in a cage at the groomers, it is no big deal. What could go wrong?
> 
> Momi and Popi gave me a bath and blow dry this afternoon with Momi's handheld hair dryer. My second bath while here in Mexico. Total, it took about an hour and the results were pretty dog good, if I say so myself. I get a bath about once a week to keep me soft and "fluffy" looking
> 
> besos, Ricky Ricardo


Hi Ricky, I don't want to leave Kodi with strangers, one way or the other. Kodi is completely happy in his own crate, but that's not the same as a big metal cage at the groomer, with lots of noise, barking, stressed dogs and people he doesn't know. Believe me, because I DO stay with Kodi, I see how stressed the majority of "drop off" dogs are.

Additionally, I don't want Kodi in a cage used by other dogs. It's a good way to pass germs around. That's why I am no more interested with a "cage free" groomer. There are still the same problems with stress and germ transmission AND you have to worry about lose dogs who don't know each other getting along.

Nope. I want to supervise what is being done with him and get him in and out as quickly as possible. 

Oh, and tell your Momi to get a Kool Pup dryer. Kodi has a full coat, and I can get through his full bath and dry in 45 minutes if we skip our "cuddle time" with him wrapped in his towels.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> I can get through his full bath and dry in 45 minutes if we skip our "cuddle time" with him wrapped in his towels.


A bath WITHOUT besos and cuddle time? It ain't happening for me! I have learned that if I struggle just a little bit once in a while and look up with sorrowful eyes while being bathed, my Popi will shove another training treat in my mouth!  The guy is totally clueless!

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> A bath WITHOUT besos and cuddle time? It ain't happening for me! I have learned that if I struggle just a little bit once in a while and look up with sorrowful eyes while being bathed, my Popi will shove another training treat in my mouth!  The guy is totally clueless!
> 
> besos, Ricky Ricardo


Oh, don't worry, Ricky! Kodi USUALLY gets plenty of cuddle time after his bath!!!


----------



## olivia14 (Dec 6, 2014)

good photos of all the havas!! you are all beautiful!! 
I just gave my hava a bath and comb.


----------



## GoldenBailey (Aug 8, 2014)

This is what I do:
Put a few dry towels in the dryer to warm up while I bathe my cutie pie. 
I use a regular dry towel to wrap him up when I take him out of the tub, and then we walk over to the dryer and switch out the towels so that he is enveloped in warm towels from the dryer. He loves it! 
By drying him with the warm towels while he's wrapped up and cuddling on my lap, I'm able to get him dry very quickly, and without the use of the dryer (which he doesn't like at all). Plus I get to love on him the whole time.

These guys get a more luxurious bath than I do, that's for sure!


----------

